

I am a developer, yet I outsource the development of my startup - aymeric
http://aymeric.gaurat.net/2011/i-am-a-developer-yet-i-outsource-the-development-of-my-startup/

======
porter
I'm doing the same thing now with non-core stuff. It actually makes things
move faster, which is the desired outcome.

~~~
aymeric
Do you have an example of non-core stuff?

~~~
splitrocket
well, several business have popped up around things that I would consider non-
core: recurring payments, business analytics, etc. Generally, If I can't find
some other business that will solve a problem that isn't core to my business,
that problem is a good target for outsourcing.

~~~
aymeric
My question to @porter was more about custom development he has outsourced
that he considered non-core.

~~~
porter
So far it's mostly been client side stuff such as AJAX implementation or
custom JQuery plugins. I am going to try black box testing next. This allows
me to focus on the code that requires specific domain knowledge.

------
aymeric
Would you guys outsource the development of your startup? If no, why?

